# A few pictures of my new toy



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

A few of my new toy. Picked her up last week, totally in love, its an awesome beast. 

I managed to get time to give her a bit of attention over the weekend, bit of a hand polish and wax,


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh yes mate . Looking good. A splattering of carbon just to set it off !

seriously though - they need nothing and are THAT good out the box. I`m sure you`ll love it.


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Chris956 said:


> Oh yes mate . Looking good. A splattering of carbon just to set it off !
> 
> seriously though - they need nothing and are THAT good out the box. I`m sure you`ll love it.


No carbon bits for me Chris, she is great as she is. 
Full exhaust inc Y pipe was fitted day after, now sounds lurrrrvly.
Only other mod is to fit my LED drl's. 

Its an awesome beast, glad I bought it now, 
Might sell the plate, what you reckon its worth. £1k??


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Keep the plate . Ditch the DRL`s . Not a fan of fairy lights all over the front of the car. If your that bothered about being seen , turn your lights on.

Have you done a soft launch yet ?


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Chris956 said:


> Keep the plate . Ditch the DRL`s . Not a fan of fairy lights all over the front of the car. If your that bothered about being seen , turn your lights on.
> 
> Have you done a soft launch yet ?


Nope not yet. re the launch.

I quite like the front leds. its my inner chav breaking free:chairshot


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ha ha

You wont believe it when you do it. I kept thinking how heavy the car was and then how bloody swift it gets up and goes. Its weird but when you floor it when driving it goes ... yes but when floored from 1st through to say 3rd .... its mind blowing.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Why are the reg plates so big on the rear ? 

But still, very nice car


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> Why are the reg plates so big on the rear ?
> 
> But still, very nice car


I like big plates on the rear. :wavey:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks sweet mate...best colour...picked mine up last Friday and its an amazing car.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

You'd be lucky to get £300 quid for the plate, screwed on too 

What exhaust is it?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome to my world...the best just got better and I guess you are smiling away the miles and getting used to those admiring glances...Y-Pipe makes the noise to turn heads.....I would wait for Nissan to announce retro fit DRL's once the 2011 model confirmed, but otherwise a blinding car buddy...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Your using a power washer on your car !!!!!!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

How else do you cover it in snow foam ... .. ?


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Steve said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Your using a power washer on your car !!!!!!



You used one bucket and a sponge at Santa Pod!!!:runaway:


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Steve said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Your using a power washer on your car !!!!!!


Chris answered this question for me:clap:

I actually dont get your point?

Most detailers, even the very best ones use pressure washers. Besides my car looks shiny to me:smokin:


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

+1 for pressure washer here


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

Jaw_F430 said:


> You used one bucket and a sponge at Santa Pod!!!:runaway:


That was on himself not the car!


----------



## donnynsc (Mar 13, 2010)

bobd said:


> That was on himself not the car!


Welcome back Bob. How's your TVR?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

you can use a pressure washer but at a far distance 1.5m> and never directly so sideways.


----------



## WheelExecutives (Oct 6, 2010)

That looks incredible.. truly one of my favorite colors


----------

